# deutsche namen für verben/substantive für Methoden/Klassen



## FragtSichEiner() (1. Okt 2008)

Hallo,

benutzt Ihr IMMER english verben/substantive für Methoden/Klassen auch wenn Ihr ein deutschsprachiges Programm schreibt?


----------



## foobar (1. Okt 2008)

Bei mir ist alles Englisch ausser Begriffe aus der Domaine, die bleiben Deutsch. Viele Fachbegriffe kann man nicht übersetzen wie z.b. Mitzeichnungskreuz aber alles auf Deutsch schreiben gehen auch nicht dann müsste man auch gib und setze anstatt get* und set* schreiben *g*


----------



## SlaterB (1. Okt 2008)

genau, die Vermischung mit englischen Standard-Methoden macht sonst keinen Sinn,

gibFrageTabelle().getModel().gibEintrag()

..


----------



## tfa (1. Okt 2008)

Bei mir läuft das genau wie bei foobar. Sich Übersetzungen für Fachbegriffe ausdenken, nur damit alles Englisch ist, ist Blödsinn.


----------



## FragSichEiner() (1. Okt 2008)

hm... und wie sieht es mit eurer Datenbank aus und den Tabellen + Attributen? Macht Ihr die auch in englisch ?


----------



## SlaterB (1. Okt 2008)

ich weiß schon foobar's und tfa's Antwort


----------



## foobar (1. Okt 2008)

FragSichEiner() hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hm... und wie sieht es mit eurer Datenbank aus und den Tabellen + Attributen? Macht Ihr die auch in englisch ?


Tabellen und Spalten haben auch deutsche Bezeichner sonst gibt es ja wieder Inkonsistenzen. Mittlerweile belasse ich wirklich alle Bezeichner in Deutsch also auch Vorname, Kontonummer, Ort etc. Die Properties der Pojos korrespondieren auch mit den Bezeichnern in der DB.


----------



## FragSichEiner() (1. Okt 2008)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> FragSichEiner() hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Was aber wenn du ORMapping einsetzt? Tabelle = Auto somit Entität = Auto und ein objekt von Auto = auto.getFarbe()  :lol:


----------



## foobar (1. Okt 2008)

Die Pojos bekommen alle einen Postfix wie Bean oder Pojo z.b. RechnungBean. Damit kann ich einfacher zwischen RechnungDAO und RechnungBean unterscheiden. Mit Hibernate mache ich das genauso.


----------



## FragSichEiner() (1. Okt 2008)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Pojos bekommen alle einen Postfix wie Bean oder Pojo z.b. RechnungBean. Damit kann ich einfacher zwischen RechnungDAO und RechnungBean unterscheiden. Mit Hibernate mache ich das genauso.



hm... Da mixt du ja wieder english mit german ^^ Rechnung + Bean (Bohne...)


----------



## foobar (1. Okt 2008)

Jo, das lässt sich eben net verhindern. Rechnung als Klassenname finde ich zu nichtssagend. Wie soll man das sonst machen? Alles Deutsch geht nicht und Fachlogik übersetzen auch net.


----------

